

Ask HN: how do you read Hacker News on the iPad? - masnick

I recently got access to an iPad, and I'm looking for a good way to read HN on it. From what I've seen, it looks like the HN iPad apps are not that great (I think news:yc for iPhone is pretty good; the iPad apps don't seem to compare).<p>If you read HN on the iPad, what do you use?
======
hrktb
I read it the same way as on my laptop, in the browser directly.

On the iphone you really want optimization of the interface, especially for
the up/dow arrows, but on the ipad it's easier to get used to the form factor,
and eventually you won't bother with a dedicated app I think.

Even if you want special features like instapaper/read it later integration,
offline reading or tweeting, an advanced browser app can do the job, and more.

